
What was your SAT score? - gtbcb
I suspect one reason people submit things on Hacker News is to get high quality feedback from a a reasonably intelligent audience since comments on articles from other sources of news tend to be low quality. I&#x27;d like to test this assumption, hence my curiosity about your SAT score.<p>Be sure to include whether it&#x27;s out of 1600 or 2400.<p>1330&#x2F;1600 and later 1520&#x2F;1600 and 2200&#x2F;2400<p>Use the comments for discussion and &#x2F; or providing your score, but do provide your score using the survey link below since it will be anonymous. Another user pointed out that there would be material selection bias without anonymity.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;forms&#x2F;w67armMFB5peUYGJ2
======
JoshTriplett
Selection bias will skew your results here, even within the HN audience:
people posting in this thread will have a different score distribution (likely
biased towards higher scores).

You'll probably get somewhat better results with a poll, since that allows
anonymous responses. You'll still have selection bias, but perhaps a bit less.

~~~
gtbcb
Good call. I'm adding a poll -
[http://goo.gl/forms/w67armMFB5peUYGJ2](http://goo.gl/forms/w67armMFB5peUYGJ2)

~~~
byoung2
Is the poll locked to your organization's domain? I can't access it. Do you
have enough karma for
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll](https://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll) ?

~~~
gtbcb
Dammit. Thanks. Fixed, I think...

------
wesnerm2
Pre-1995 adjustment 1520/1600 (99+%ile) Post-1995 1600/1600 in the modern test

~~~
hacknat
Yeah, and there have been other minor adjustments along the way (and I didn't
even take the SAT - I took the ACT, which has a similar story). With the
dramatic uptick in people going to University, even during and after the 90s,
it was in College Board's and ACT's interest to inflate the scores.

For sure if you took the test(s) in the 90s* they were harder than they are
now, but I suspect there has been some additional inflation creep along the
way.

*citation:[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SAT#1995_re-centering_controve...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SAT#1995_re-centering_controversy)

Edit:

Holy Cow! This table shows that the percentage of students taking the ACT who
achieved a perfect score increased by two orders of magnitude from 1997 to
2014:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ACT_(test)#Highest_score](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ACT_\(test\)#Highest_score)

Edit2:

Man, I really had no idea how right I was. They took away the guessing penalty
from the SAT and reduced the choices from 5 to 4:
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/05/1...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/05/11/why-your-new-sat-score-is-not-as-strong-as-you-think-it-
is/)

------
gtbcb
1330/1600 and later 1520/1600 and 2200/2400

------
byoung2
1520/1600 and 2280/2400

